# What's the difference between Sakura and fire red taiwen shrimp?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi, was just curious as to the difference between these two? Can they interbreed? Is one more aggressive? Colour difference? Thanks!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe they are either different strains of the same species, or simply different names indicating how red the shrimp are.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Which one is more red?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

they are all same but, different name. like golden yellow or yellow fire shrimp.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

by silane. famous collector,.

In fact, cherry, sukura and fire red are the same species. They are selected and named according to the redness.

Some people keep sukura and can end up with a few fire red. Or someone keep fire red can end up like sukura. All these are not surprising, but the number of the odds should not be majority. The reddness is due to female hormones according to a famous Fire Red shrimp breeder, Mr Li Ji Tai in Taiwan. When such shrimp age or gestating, the color get thicker. And this explain a male shrimp does not has deep red. And for a darker color shrimps, when change of enviroment, in bad enviroment, the color may get thinner.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

I remember saying this somewhere and heres a copy and paste:



Jiang604 said:


> Order goes like this:
> 
> Cherries (normal cherries), Sakura, Sakura fire reds, taiwan fire reds, panted fire reds. Sakura Fire reds and taiwan fire reds have very little to depict from other than the fact that taiwan fire reds don't give off anything less than taiwan fire reds whereas sakura fire reds still give off sakuras. Painted fire reds is only a selection of taiwan fire reds which are the reddest hence the name indicating that its thick (painted), Painted fire reds are roughly 90-95% females and to have a male that is a painted fire red is extremely rare.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> I remember saying this somewhere and heres a copy and paste:


So there are SOME (although extremely rare) male fire reds? Do these have a tendency to be more sensitive?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Joeee said:


> So there are SOME (although extremely rare) male fire reds? Do these have a tendency to be more sensitive?


There most definitely IS fire red males lol. Just its an extremely small percentage. There is no sensitivity rating on these shrimp. it is a cherry so it doesnt matter what grading.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

as stated they are Cherry shrimp by type, but bred exclusively to deepen the Red color. So just like the Yellow Fire shrimp, If you want to keep the brightest/deepest red coloration, you need to pick out the best of the reds and breed them! You could sell off the paler ones possibly to help pay for some outcross Taiwans to help strengthen your population!


----------

